# miss u mga beks



## JeremySergendan

Hi all,

What does ''mga beks'' mean? 

My guess is ''my people'' and I wonder what the origin of the word might be.

Thank you.


----------



## DotterKat

Beks is gay slang which means _gay people_.
Miss u (you) mga beks translates to _I miss you (my gay friends).
_
Gay slang, otherwise known as beki speak or beki lingo or bekinese among other designations, is very contextual and can be very fluid in meaning depending on the particular group speaking it as it uses a lot of rhyming slang with the source word (or name) sometimes being very peculiar to the group. Thus, one not very familiar with it will need more context or an explanation directly from the speaker. However, the word _beks_ which means_ a gay person_ is fairly common and known outside the gay community. I am uncertain about the origin, but it could be rhyming slang with the source being_ bakla _(a gay person).


----------



## JeremySergendan

thanks for this info, DotterKat. You see it on twitter a lot.


----------

